# Any of you Paulding guys no this trespasser?



## PChunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Got this pic today off my trail camera, rode right by numerous Posted signs. Some people just don't care and think they can do what ever they want to.


----------



## vol man (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like a lost hog hunter just retrieving his dogs to me.

Seriously - what did he hurt?  It is just a guy on a horse.  Are you afraid he will leave horse piles on your road?

Relax!


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 16, 2010)

vol man said:


> Looks like a lost hog hunter just retrieving his dogs to me.
> 
> Seriously - what did he hurt?  It is just a guy on a horse.  Are you afraid he will leave horse piles on your road?
> 
> Relax!



How do you get that it looks like a lost hog hunter looking for his dogs? Your comments show that you are just as disrespectful as the guy on the horse.


----------



## PChunter (Mar 16, 2010)

no hogs here man,  You must be alot like him huh? Think you can go on other peoples property because you freakin want to. No, I just want people to stay off my property, is that to much to ask. We have our stands, blinds and camera's stolen, built stands destroyed, because people like you can't stay off other folks land. Sorry if I was raised better than you and respect others property and belongings.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 16, 2010)

vol man said:


> Looks like a lost hog hunter just retrieving his dogs to me.
> 
> Seriously - what did he hurt?  It is just a guy on a horse.  Are you afraid he will leave horse piles on your road?
> 
> Relax!



Seriously - would it be OK for me to come walk through your bedroom tomorrow evening so long as I promise not to leave any piles on your floor?  Seriously.


----------



## schreck_1 (Mar 16, 2010)

PChunter said:


> ...Think you can go on other peoples property because you freakin want to. No, I just want people to stay off my property, is that to much to ask. We have our stands, blinds and camera's stolen, built stands destroyed, because people like you can't stay off other folks land. Sorry if I was raised better than you and respect others property and belongings.



X3

Don't matter why you are there or if you are hurting anything, trespassing is trespassing.  Period.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 16, 2010)

If he makes it a habit to trespass meet him near that camera location with an officer in tow. A trespasser is a trespasser, there's no plausible excuse for it and it shouldn't be tolerated no matter what they are doing.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Mar 16, 2010)

we have trespasses that ride hrses on our land dusent really bother me. But that's jus me a trespasser  is a treaspa he should be prosecuted


----------



## vol man (Mar 16, 2010)

PChunter said:


> no hogs here man,  You must be alot like him huh? Think you can go on other peoples property because you freakin want to. No, I just want people to stay off my property, is that to much to ask. We have our stands, blinds and camera's stolen, built stands destroyed, because people like you can't stay off other folks land. Sorry if I was raised better than you and respect others property and belongings.






what?  you don't want anyone else looking at your trees?  or breathing your air?


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 16, 2010)

vol man said:


>



.......what a surprise


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 16, 2010)

cch0830 said:


> How do you get that it looks like a lost hog hunter looking for his dogs? Your comments show that you are just as disrespectful as the guy on the horse.



Its a joke. If you read this crap all day you would get it.


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe just maybe the guy might have came over to see if there was anyone he could ask to ride the property. He could be the neighbor that helps watch your property from the true thieves. You guys always see the worst in everything. We ride horses on two different pieces of property with permission. So if we see anything wrong we can report it to the owner. We ride and the land owner has his on posse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2010)

Come on fellers, it`s way too purty a day, to be doin` all this argufyin`.


----------



## PChunter (Mar 16, 2010)

"Maybe just maybe the guy might have came over to see if there was anyone he could ask to ride the property" My posted signs have my name and cell phone number on them for anyone who would like to ask permision. I'm not knocking ppl that ride horses in anyway, just the ones that don't have permision. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## vol man (Mar 16, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> Its a joke. If you read this crap all day you would get it.



Apparently some folks are real uptight and can't sense sarcasm.  I don't know (no) why I would expect someone who can't spell to be able to read between the lines.  

Oh well, enjoy your life of patrolling your borders for "intruders".  How do you feel about the airplanes that fly over your airspace?  They should be prosecuted as well!!


----------



## thedriller1986 (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe its Billy the Kid


----------



## Milkman (Mar 16, 2010)

I know where some ATV and dirt bike riders are that would like to know the location of folks who dont mind trespassers  .


----------



## PChunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, we have a few family's that we alllow to ride back there when it's not in hunting season.


----------



## RVGuy (Mar 16, 2010)

the simple fact is, the guy is trespassing(on a horse, on two feet, on a pogo stick) it's still wrong.  Some folks just don't get it.  These guys pay a premium for the property they hunt on to have folks that want to cowboy up and mosey over on to the property for a joy ride.  It's indicative of todays society(lack of respect for other folks stuff...property included.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know him, but if i see him around i sho will let you know


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Mar 16, 2010)

RVGuy said:


> the simple fact is, the guy is trespassing(on a horse, on two feet, on a pogo stick) it's still wrong.  Some folks just don't get it.  These guys pay a premium for the property they hunt on to have folks that want to cowboy up and mosey over on to the property for a joy ride.  It's indicative of todays society(lack of respect for other folks stuff...property included.



Agreed and if vol man thinks tresspassers are OK then we should all show up for a b-b-q in his front yard till the wee hours of the morning for the next few Saturdays.  I bet he will have a better perspective of it then.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a black panther. 


T


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 16, 2010)

> Agreed and if vol man thinks tresspassers are OK then we should all show up for a b-b-q and beer in his front yard till the wee hours of the morning for the next few Saturdays. I bet he will have a better perspective of it then.



Call me, I LOVE BBQ and a few beers........I'll bring the Buns and Some Sauce


----------



## PChunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Throwback said:


> It's a black panther.
> 
> 
> T


----------



## j_seph (Mar 16, 2010)

Good luck with the horse man, we have horses all over our Lumpkin club. Take down gates to get in, warn em and they keep coming back.


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 16, 2010)

vol man said:


> Apparently some folks are real uptight and can't sense sarcasm.  I don't know (no) why I would expect someone who can't spell to be able to read between the lines.
> 
> Oh well, enjoy your life of patrolling your borders for "intruders".  How do you feel about the airplanes that fly over your airspace?  They should be prosecuted as well!!


didnt your mama ever tell you If you didnt have anything good to say dont say it at all.If you dont care about people tresspassing on your hunting land give us the address


----------



## buckfever14 (Mar 16, 2010)

RVGuy said:


> the simple fact is, the guy is trespassing(on a horse, on two feet, on a pogo stick) it's still wrong.  Some folks just don't get it.  These guys pay a premium for the property they hunt on to have folks that want to cowboy up and mosey over on to the property for a joy ride.  It's indicative of todays society(lack of respect for other folks stuff...property included.



Well Put...


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 16, 2010)

Trespassers are a liability to property owners, if they get injured who do you think they will expect to pick up the medical tab?


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 16, 2010)

Jmo, tresspassers are sorry, disrespectful, low lifes, scumbuckets,trash, reguardless of the reason. then you start pickin up trash, have stuff stolen, etc. I HATE tresspassers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Should be a 5,000 fine and a good beat down.


----------



## kbhunter (Mar 16, 2010)

PChunter said:


> Got this pic today off my trail camera, rode right by numerous Posted signs. Some people just don't care and think they can do what ever they want to.



Not too good of a head pic. If you get a better one, post it and I will print it. I am sure if I take it to the Hiram Walmart, he will show up eventually!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 17, 2010)

I cleared the face up a bit. Its small, but maybe it helps.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 17, 2010)

In the right place there are people that can ID the horse before the man.


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 17, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> Its a joke. If you read this crap all day you would get it.



Sorry, I'll quit my job and look on GON all day


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 17, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> You guys always see the worst in everything.



Because that is usually the case


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 17, 2010)

vol man said:


> Apparently some folks are real uptight and can't sense sarcasm.  I don't know (no) why I would expect someone who can't spell to be able to read between the lines.
> 
> Oh well, enjoy your life of patrolling your borders for "intruders".  How do you feel about the airplanes that fly over your airspace?  They should be prosecuted as well!!



You can't sense sarcasm in text but you can sense stupidity.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the same problem, they even do it during deer season. I wonder if it is ok to shoot a horse as long as you take it to the processor? I hear horse is a fine meal.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2010)

PChunter, these guys that think it is ok to trespass on others land are the same folks that  think they should have free healthcare and no drug testing for welfare recipients. They're just looking for a free ride.


They think everyone owes them something, and they'll never think any different.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone who condones this type of activity ,is just as bad! 
It's simple people ,if you don't have permission to be there "DON'T BE THERE"


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 17, 2010)

Them horses are easy to track. They leave big prints. Just follow them back to the source and youll meet that fella for sure.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 17, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> Them horses are easy to track. They leave big prints. Just follow them back to the source and youll meet that fella for sure.



He can track the horse back to the property line. Any further and HE would be trespassing.

Two wrongs do not make a right (altho... three lefts do).


----------



## Jranger (Mar 17, 2010)

Take the pic into tractor supply and ask around, you may find someone in there to help.


----------



## Andy Parker (Mar 17, 2010)

Wonder how much other property he went across to get to yours . The next pretty weekend he will be out riding ride around you might just spot him in the area .


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 17, 2010)

Hope that jackass doesn't come back and screw up your hunt Saturday.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 17, 2010)

But horses do look like turkeys if the light is just right.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 17, 2010)

*Trespasser ???*

Its the Mantracker !!!!!

You can tell by his hat !!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks kinda like Smokey


----------



## xhunterx (Mar 24, 2010)

might be Billy Jack, ya gotta watch his feet, he can kill ya with his feet


----------



## yellowhammer (Mar 26, 2010)

*hosses*

I was in a club in Paulding for 14 years,and we had a big problem with horse folks.They would leave a trail of beer cans and other trash just as bad as atv riders.We ran some off and prosecuted some.Horse folks seemed to have an attitude that" I am special,and can ride anywhere I want to".If you want to buy a horse,you should have a place to ride it before you buy it.It`s not up to others to provide a place to ride.Same with atvs.Can you provide a better,clearer pic of the face?And where is this located?PM me if you can come up with a clearer,enhanced pic.He looks like someone I know,a horser,but I would not give a name unless I could positively ID him.


----------



## 027181 (Mar 26, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> Jmo, tresspassers are sorry, disrespectful, low lifes, scumbuckets,trash, reguardless of the reason. then you start pickin up trash, have stuff stolen, etc. I HATE tresspassers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Should be a 5,000 fine and a good beat down.


 I bet you could ask any dog hunter on here and they would go on someone elses property to get there dog, but theres not a whole lot of people out there who are looking for there dogs on horseback


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 27, 2010)

if there looking for dogs or wounded game that ran across a propery line i'm ok with that. i'd help them look always have.


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 27, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> Maybe just maybe the guy might have came over to see if there was anyone he could ask to ride the property. He could be the neighbor that helps watch your property from the true thieves. You guys always see the worst in everything. We ride horses on two different pieces of property with permission. So if we see anything wrong we can report it to the owner. We ride and the land owner has his on posse.



Not the landowners problem what the guy on the horse was doing.  tresspassing is illegal, and those that think it is ok are idiots.  Or stupid, or dumb renecks, what ever gets the point across.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually, I think if you actually read the state code for tresspassing he would not be guilty of tresspassing unless he has been warned.  For some strange reason I seem to remember that walking, hiking, and horseback riding were all exempt from the simple tresspass laws, unless they have been warned.

Not that I think it is right, but I think that is the way the law reads at this time.....


----------



## Smokey (Mar 28, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Looks kinda like Smokey


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 28, 2010)

probably rode in on your property from close by.  Maybe look for horse farms or stables close to your property.  It's more than likely a close neighbor.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 28, 2010)

the credibility of some people....after reading this thread...there are a few folks on here who are saying "this guy should know better" and "he should not be trespassing" but I have also read the other threads where you stated, "if I am just walking through I'm not trespassing" you know who you are


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 28, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Actually, I think if you actually read the state code for tresspassing he would not be guilty of tresspassing unless he has been warned.  For some strange reason I seem to remember that walking, hiking, and horseback riding were all exempt from the simple tresspass laws, unless they have been warned.
> 
> Not that I think it is right, but I think that is the way the law reads at this time.....



I was told by a sherriff that unless they possessed a gun I couldn't do anything if they "crossed my property" but you always get different answers depending on who you ask. less face it all law tend to have holes in them and unless your a lawyer there hard to completely understand.


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 28, 2010)

vol man said:


> Apparently some folks are real uptight and can't sense sarcasm.  I don't know (no) why I would expect someone who can't spell to be able to read between the lines.
> 
> Oh well, enjoy your life of patrolling your borders for "intruders".  How do you feel about the airplanes that fly over your airspace?  They should be prosecuted as well!!



well the way i see it is the man leases the right to the land and that is where the rider is trespassing not the air in which the airplanes fly so why not try and be a little more mature and understanding about what this complaint is really about and not so juvenile although that is pretty hard for some i understand


----------



## joedublin (Apr 4, 2010)

Real, ethical hunters will at least leave you a note if they've had to come on your land to find a wounded deer, or to find their dog. We've never had a poacher,trespasser problem. Could be because friends have homes by our entrances and look out for us, the game warden lives just a half mile away...and , at the request of the landowner, we prosecute ALL trespassers/poachers.


----------



## 027181 (Apr 5, 2010)

joedublin said:


> Real, ethical hunters will at least leave you a note if they've had to come on your land to find a wounded deer, or to find their dog. We've never had a poacher,trespasser problem. Could be because friends have homes by our entrances and look out for us, the game warden lives just a half mile away...and , at the request of the landowner, we prosecute ALL trespassers/poachers.



if youve never had a poacher/trespasser problem how do you prosecute them????


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sorry about that man, my horse can't read your no tresspassing signs no better than my dogs.


----------



## horse2292 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree I don't like trespassers. But in this case people are showing both sides of the story. Here you have put this guys picture on the internet and called him a trespasser. You have a single picture of a guy on a horse with no visible "no trespassing signs" in the picture. This could be anywhere. So this guy is innocent until it could be proved otherwise. From the picture he doesn't appear to be drinking/leaving trash. So I think a better approach would be if anyone knows this guy I would like to talk to him/meet him. Everyone makes mistakes. He may have been lost. If your posted signs are all on the left side of that trail/road he may have thought it was those woods that are posted. And if this is a club could someone else have told the guy he could ride it.  There is just alot of unanswered questions. Thats why I think people are seeing both sides here.


----------



## aniwayah (Apr 6, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> Jmo, tresspassers are sorry, disrespectful, low lifes, scumbuckets,trash, reguardless of the reason. then you start pickin up trash, have stuff stolen, etc. I HATE tresspassers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Should be a 5,000 fine and a good beat down.



You are wrong about this the fine should be more. We had 5 stands stolen, replaced 3 gates and had a gun pulled on one of our members last year. Tresspassers are a legal problem and down right dangerous. my wife asked me one time why I will not go to the lease without a sidearm. She assumed it was for critters and I told her it was, the two legged kind.


----------



## meatseeker (Apr 6, 2010)

maybe your right but thats probalblly 5 times the normal. The only way to stop people from doing anything is to hit their wallet. I don't wear seatbelts, i don't like them and i'm willin to pay 25 dollars if i happen to be driving the wifes car. but if a seatbelt fine was 8,000 dollars i couldn't afford not to wear it. almost all poaching and tresspassing could be nearly stopped if the fines were high enough.jmo
and everyone is responsible to know their boundry lines. I have 6 or 7 different places i can hunt and made myself aware of the lines before i ever hunted them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 7, 2010)

this is my 2 cents. if your leaseing the land and do not own it i wouldnt care to much. i know we dont like it and we pay money to use the land but there isnt really anything you can do about it. the people that own the land have to press charges not the people using the land. you start haveing to get business people involved with this and becomes a headache and they dont wana deal with it. this stuff is pedy to them they dont care about your cameras and stands aslong as you pay them there money. now say i owned the land yes i would be p*ssed off and wouldnt want them there. i also believe people should ask if they can ride or come onto the property its more about respect for others than anything. kids run through my yard all the time should i press charges on them? they are tresspassing. no i am not gonna do that its stupid. if someone is stealing your stuff damageing your property dumping might be different just to ride through i dont think i would be that upset about it i would find who it was and confront them but i dont think i would loose my cool over someone riding a horse. and look the horse is fertilizing the property and spreading oats that will grow see free food plot


----------



## redbone_inthe_blood (Apr 12, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> Jmo, tresspassers are sorry, disrespectful, low lifes, scumbuckets,trash, reguardless of the reason. then you start pickin up trash, have stuff stolen, etc. I HATE tresspassers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Should be a 5,000 fine and a good beat down.



agreed and well stated.


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dont matter if its posted or not. It it aint yours, stay off!


----------



## Just John (Apr 12, 2010)

It's Bigfoot!


----------



## Just John (Apr 12, 2010)

Run into the same problem in Bartow County. Atvs, Horses they don't care "Oh we're just riding". Came across one group a month ago on Atvs stopped them asked if they were lost. The lead rider said no I know right where I'm at I just live right over there in the log cabin. So I replied so you know that your tresspassing. His respone was "We're just riding".At least he didn't bother to lie like the others we've ran across. It bothers me that I have to pay to be on the land and everyone else in the area thinks because they live in area that they are entitled to ride for free. We had a camper demolished and a trailer stolen last year.But we shouldn't get bent outa shape over tresspassers.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 13, 2010)

I seen a group riding horses on our club a couple of years back, the minute they spotted my truck coming down the dirt road they turned up into some young pines and kept on going. They knew they weren't allowed to be there and I still see horse tracks on the club from time to time.


----------



## deadeyejeff (Apr 13, 2010)

*Prosecuting on leased land...*

We have a lease and there were people trespassing and dumping trash on it.  We got the land owner to sign a simple power of attorney, informed the local LE of our intentions, they were more than happy to help out.  We caught a guy and reported him, he was prosecuted and got a year of probation and had to clean up about 4 truck loads of garbage.

What is crazy is, if you have all of that trash in the first place, you'd think you'd also have $10-15 to take it to the dump, like a decent human being.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 13, 2010)

holton27596 said:


> Dont matter if its posted or not. It it aint yours, stay off!



YEP ! Trespassing is Trespassing and all trespassers are idiots. No relaxing. If someone gets caught on our property we get our point across real well that it is not tolerated and needs to be avoided at all costs. If you don't know where your property lines are stay inside!


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 14, 2010)

bhearn92574 said:


> this is my 2 cents. if your leaseing the land and do not own it i wouldnt care to much. i know we dont like it and we pay money to use the land but there isnt really anything you can do about it. the people that own the land have to press charges not the people using the land. you start haveing to get business people involved with this and becomes a headache and they dont wana deal with it. this stuff is pedy to them they dont care about your cameras and stands aslong as you pay them there money. now say i owned the land yes i would be p*ssed off and wouldnt want them there. i also believe people should ask if they can ride or come onto the property its more about respect for others than anything. kids run through my yard all the time should i press charges on them? they are tresspassing. no i am not gonna do that its stupid. if someone is stealing your stuff damageing your property dumping might be different just to ride through i dont think i would be that upset about it i would find who it was and confront them but i dont think i would loose my cool over someone riding a horse. and look the horse is fertilizing the property and spreading oats that will grow see free food plot



Sort of along the lines of what I was thinking.  If this land is leased, then have you contacted the landowner to find out whether or not he gave permission to this guy so that he could ride his horse through the property?


----------



## oldman 45 (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like the Marlboro Man to me!


----------



## LowCountryDuck (May 21, 2010)

*sarcasim is funny to a point*



LEON MANLEY said:


> I have the same problem, they even do it during deer season. I wonder if it is ok to shoot a horse as long as you take it to the processor? I hear horse is a fine meal.



...I understand there is sarcasim in your post but go ahead and shoot a horse out from under a man and see which side the law takes. I can think about 5 laws that one breaks. This isnt the wild west no matter how many wanta be cowboys are trespassing on your land. I agree that he was wrong for being on someone elses land without permission but how would shooting at someone solve the problem?


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (May 21, 2010)

Just thinking out loud here but lets say he is riding around "your" place and he spots one of your stands or a trail camera and thinks I'll come back later and get that and does.  I'm not saying this person would however if it not your land and you don't have permission to be on it stay off!


----------



## ECoker (May 24, 2010)

The maine looks short, and the tail is longer than average. Its probably a show horse. I would glass a couple of pastures around there, and I bet you can find the trespasser.


----------



## Bamafan4life (May 24, 2010)

If i was going to retrieve my dogs i would atleast ask the land owner if i could first. i really doubt anybody wants barking dogs running through there property.


----------



## Boar Hog (May 24, 2010)

If someone walks up your driveway, through the front door, out the back door and you don't know this person has he trespassed?


----------



## gsubo (May 24, 2010)

Boar Hog said:


> If someone walks up your driveway, through the front door, out the back door and you don't know this person has he trespassed?



If some one did that the minute he stepped foot inside my house he'd be sorry he didnt

No easy remedy for tresspassers..if ya threaten em I've found..they might just come back and do more damage than its worth sometimes.  Their always hard to catch even when ya know who's doin it.  Sometimes if they aint tearin anything up its just best to leave well enough alone.  I've seen tresspassers tear up feeders, gates, cameras, roads, food plots because they were given warnings.


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 27, 2010)

vol man said:


> what?  you don't want anyone else looking at your trees?  or breathing your air?



 Its his air and trees


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 27, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> Jmo, tresspassers are sorry, disrespectful, low lifes, scumbuckets,trash, reguardless of the reason. then you start pickin up trash, have stuff stolen, etc. I HATE tresspassers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Should be a 5,000 fine and a good beat down.


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 27, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I'm sorry about that man, my horse can't read your no tresspassing signs no better than my dogs.



My dogs cant read either!!!!! darn guess we should have sent the m to school


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 27, 2010)

Maybe hes a cowboy lost from the old wild west, I wish yall would would just cry me a river about a tresspasser bein on your land if he didnt hurt anything whats the big deal he wasnt hunting just looks like he was riding a horse, he wasn't hunting your trophy bucks or turkeys, and your land is not your house I wouldn't want no one to walk through my yard and into my house either, but its just the woods that god created for everyone to live off of and enjoy I think it should all be shared and enjoyed by everyone. In my opinion land that is not farm land or where your home is should be free roaming to everyone, its just funny to me how mad people get about a tresspasser.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 27, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> if there looking for dogs or wounded game that ran across a propery line i'm ok with that. i'd help them look always have.



Thats the way I feel also but the overall feeling I get from this thread is with out permission you don't cross the property line. ......Hmmmm...... Is there a sitution when a Tresspasser is not a Tresspasser??


----------



## benellisbe (May 27, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> Maybe hes a cowboy lost from the old wild west, I wish yall would would just cry me a river about a tresspasser bein on your land if he didnt hurt anything whats the big deal he wasnt hunting just looks like he was riding a horse, he wasn't hunting your trophy bucks or turkeys, and your land is not your house I wouldn't want no one to walk through my yard and into my house either, but its just the woods that god created for everyone to live off of and enjoy I think it should all be shared and enjoyed by everyone. In my opinion land that is not farm land or where your home is should be free roaming to everyone, its just funny to me how mad people get about a tresspasser.




However you feel about trespassers, the sue happy nature of our country has to make all landowners think.  If that guy would have gotten thrown and broke something, guess who would have to pay his medical bills and probably some kind of damages via a frivolous lawsuit...  

I own land in Georgia, like millions of other folks in this state, and I don't want anyone on my land without permission.  Regardless of what they are doing.  My posted signs have my number on them and if they called and asked, almost always I'd say go ahead (within reason of course). 

This is a general observation and not directed at anyone, but where I'm at the people that generally don't care about trespassers are not landowners.  There is a big difference between owning a lot with your house on it and owning land.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 27, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> Maybe hes a cowboy lost from the old wild west, I wish yall would would just cry me a river about a tresspasser bein on your land if he didnt hurt anything whats the big deal he wasnt hunting just looks like he was riding a horse, he wasn't hunting your trophy bucks or turkeys, and your land is not your house I wouldn't want no one to walk through my yard and into my house either, but its just the woods that god created for everyone to live off of and enjoy I think it should all be shared and enjoyed by everyone. In my opinion land that is not farm land or where your home is should be free roaming to everyone, its just funny to me how mad people get about a tresspasser.



It pleases me that we are not neighbors.  However, with your generous and sharing attitude I am sure you wouldn't mind if I borrowed your girlfriend for a bit.  I wouldn't do her any permanent damage, besides she is just another person that God created for everyone to enjoy.  In my opinion ladies that that are not married should be free roaming to everyone, its just funny to me how mad people get about their girlfriends.


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> It pleases me that we are not neighbors.  However, with your generous and sharing attitude I am sure you wouldn't mind if I borrowed your girlfriend for a bit.  I wouldn't do her any permanent damage, besides she is just another person that God created for everyone to enjoy.  In my opinion ladies that that are not married should be free roaming to everyone, its just funny to me how mad people get about their girlfriends.



this aint got nothin to do with girlfriends and you can find a girlfriend anywhere there are plenty of them, but everybody dosen't have a piece of woods to go to and public  land maybe an hour away from their home


----------



## ECoker (May 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> It pleases me that we are not neighbors.  However, with your generous and sharing attitude I am sure you wouldn't mind if I borrowed your girlfriend for a bit.  I wouldn't do her any permanent damage, besides she is just another person that God created for everyone to enjoy.  In my opinion ladies that that are not married should be free roaming to everyone, its just funny to me how mad people get about their girlfriends.



X2


----------



## JustUs4All (May 27, 2010)

Not everyone has a pocket full of money either, but that does not justify helping yourself to the money someone else has worked for.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 27, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> but everybody dosen't have a piece of woods to go to and public  land maybe an hour away from their home



Then ride the horse around the yard..His yard..The way some people sympathize with trespassers makes you wonder if the birds of a feather saying is true. If you don't mind trespassers post the address to your property and I'm sure you will make some new friends.


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Not everyone has a pocket full of money either, but that does not justify helping yourself to the money someone else has worked for.



exactly but, 25 years ago it wasnt this way


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 27, 2010)

well most of the people here that get real upset about some passing through there or tresspassing just don't know what it's like not to have any palce of your own which is the way for most people personnally I hunt public land alot I live with in 45 minutes to an hour from 7 wmas and travel to them most every weekend to hunt


----------



## meatseeker (May 27, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Thats the way I feel also but the overall feeling I get from this thread is with out permission you don't cross the property line. ......Hmmmm...... Is there a sitution when a Tresspasser is not a Tresspasser??



Actually what a GW told me is that you have to obtain permission even to trail wounded animals. If they say no you are done! But I would let anybody that was tracking a deer come on my property. but if there just wandering around.....thats a different story.


----------



## meatseeker (May 27, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> well most of the people here that get real upset about some passing through there or tresspassing just don't know what it's like not to have any palce of your own which is the way for most people personnally I hunt public land alot I live with in 45 minutes to an hour from 7 wmas and travel to them most every weekend to hunt



Its like this we all pay for the public areas, however no one is helping me pay the taxes or upkeep on my land. I had some dumb .....white trash shoot straight down my driveway at a deer standing in the driveway which is 1/2 mile long. This being the driveway that my kids walked to the bus. And stands, and cameras get stole. So if someone is on my property without a good reason, they'll be treated like a coyote!


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 28, 2010)

It totally dumbfounds me that some people on here think they have the right to be on other peoples property just because.  Why do you have the right to intrude? This sounds like the same mentality of our pitiful excuse for a president. Its a shame sportsman who do have respect for other peoples property have been invaded by you scum. This is exactly why the days of driving up to a farm and talking with the owner and being given permission to hunt are over.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 28, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> exactly but, 25 years ago it wasnt this way



I agree, but years ago people had more respect for other peoples property.  When I was a kid, nobody ever locked their houses or cars.  When we went camping we could leave a pair of binoculars on the picnic table and go swimming.  I would not try any of that today.  The times have changed and the attitudes of landowners has changed along with the times.



bowboy1989 said:


> well most of the people here that get real upset about some passing through there or tresspassing just don't know what it's like not to have any palce of your own which is the way for most people personnally I hunt public land alot I live with in 45 minutes to an hour from 7 wmas and travel to them most every weekend to hunt



I believe you are wrong about this.  I suspect that most of the people here have, at some point in their lives, been in your situation where they did not have a place to hunt other than public land.  I think that most people here would not mind your passing through their place so long as they knew who you were and what you were doing.  I share my land with others and at without charge.  Several on here have used my place and are welcome to do so again, within reason, and so long as I know and approve of what is going on.

Get out and meet some landowners in your area.  It might surprise you what you can gain from being friendly and helpful.


----------



## benellisbe (May 28, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> well most of the people here that get real upset about some passing through there or tresspassing just don't know what it's like not to have any palce of your own which is the way for most people personnally I hunt public land alot I live with in 45 minutes to an hour from 7 wmas and travel to them most every weekend to hunt



So, those of us that have worked hard to obtain a bit of money and purchase land should just allows others to use it because "we" "... just don't know what it's like not to have any place (sp) of your own".  While I'm not going to argue this point (it should be noted that there are a number of people on this forum that DO know what it's like not to have a place of their own - including me), this is the kind of thinking that gets landowners and trespassers into a situation neither of them really wants.  I bought land in the country so I can move out there and live there.  It took me a long time to get enough money together to buy my own land, so I can assure you that I'm not going to share my land with someone just because they don't have a place of their own.  Someone's sig on here is "share my work ethic not my money" (or thereabouts)...


----------



## benellisbe (May 28, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I agree, but years ago people had more respect for other peoples property.  When I was a kid, nobody ever locked their houses or cars.  When we went camping we could leave a pair of binoculars on the picnic table and go swimming.  I would not try any of that today.  The times have changed and the attitudes of landowners has changed along with the times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

well stated.


----------



## bowboy1989 (May 28, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I agree, but years ago people had more respect for other peoples property.  When I was a kid, nobody ever locked their houses or cars.  When we went camping we could leave a pair of binoculars on the picnic table and go swimming.  I would not try any of that today.  The times have changed and the attitudes of landowners has changed along with the times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know all my nieghbors and have my whole life and have access to their lands or at least 2 of them and one of them I can hunt a portion of it and all the rest of the land near home is rented out to out of towners


----------



## JustUs4All (May 28, 2010)

Sounds to me like you are going about things properly.  

A fair number of landowners will share the use of their property with you if you ask their permission and are reasonable and polite.  More will share if you offer to help out around the farm.  Most, however going to get upset when someone tries to steal their property rights.  This is what trespassing really is, the theft of the property rights of another.

Good luck to you on finding more land to hunt.


----------



## little rascal (May 28, 2010)

*ladies and gentlemen*

let me please sum it up for you. All land, everywhere, belongs to somebody!!! If you don't have permission, keep your butt off of it!!! This ain't 25 years ago, this ain't free range, if you ain't blood, ain't paying lease, or don't hold the deed, keep your rear end out and we will all be happy, and nobody will get shot, get mad or get fined, or get sued!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mind your own biz, stay on your own dang property, and just because your grand daddy used to own the land, don't mean you can go intrude onto what used to be at your own leisure. Don't need no sign, don't need no rules, just need a brain!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 28, 2010)

Looks like a Centaur!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 28, 2010)

In all seriousness...me, my uncle, father, and a couple of other guys were shooting down the rifle lanes sighting in our deer rifles behind my uncle's house. He has roughly 200 acres with multiple roads and one large perimeter road. As were were shooting we heard a deathly scream and we assumed a bobcat, hawk, etc. Between shots (high powered deer rifles) we hear this scream again. Next thing we notice this girl is running up one of the shooting lanes!!! (HOW SHE DID NOT GET SHOT I DO NOT KNOW) She is covered in blood screaming saying that her and her friends were riding horses(on my uncle's property without permission) and a flock of turkey's ran out in the road and scare the horses. The horses bucked the 2 women off their horses. One landed on a rock on her neck, the other on her back. We had to call EMS and they had to have the girl that landed on her neck life flighted to Grady. So...between almost becoming paralyzed and getting shot....that is why you do not trespass on other people's property!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2010)

We were going to sight in a 50 cal muz Put up the target on a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- to a pond ,got ready to shoot. heard noises went to the sounds! It was a man dumping trash on the place!!!!!!!!!! We shot him, just joking about shooting him lol!!!!!!! This was before cell phones! we had him pick-up everything got the tag number and called officer friendly to do his sworn dutys. The whole time I was thinking what if we had shot? And we did inform him of what we were about to do!! Tresspassing can be dangers!! Dump your trash at the dump! that would make a great thead . I'm sure we have those stories!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2010)

I started not to use the word to desribe a man made pile of dirt to make a pond hold water !! What is another word I could of used! I didn't know lol that the sensors work like that! It was not profanity lol  please forgive me! Great work by the mods to make sure noone uses profanity ttyl


----------



## LUCKYLAMB912 (May 31, 2010)

vol man said:


> what?  you don't want anyone else looking at your trees?  or breathing your air?



Its better to keep your mouth shut and let people think that you are stupid than to open your mouth and remove all dought!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 1, 2010)

what a flippen waste of my time reading through this bunch of bolonga


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jun 14, 2010)

LowCountryDuck said:


> ...I understand there is sarcasim in your post but go ahead and shoot a horse out from under a man and see which side the law takes. I can think about 5 laws that one breaks. This isnt the wild west no matter how many wanta be cowboys are trespassing on your land. I agree that he was wrong for being on someone elses land without permission but how would shooting at someone solve the problem?



If you got shot at would you go back?

So if you shoot a horse on your property while hunting that is worse than shooting a person while turkey or deer hunting on a WMA? 
 (The people that shoot other people while hunting are sympathized with by the majority. This poor fellow has to live with this the rest of his life. How could you put someone in prison for a mistake? He feels bad enough already.)

 If you are  on my property without permission and get hit by a stray bullet or mistaken for game I don't think the law will do a lot about it.

I don't want to shoot a horse I charge $500.00 per day to horse ride on my property and there are signs posting such.
I haven't seen a track nor a horse biscuit since I posted the signs.

When I hunt my property I know what is supposed to be behind my target if something is there without my knowledge I can't help there misfortune.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jun 14, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Thats the way I feel also but the overall feeling I get from this thread is with out permission you don't cross the property line. ......Hmmmm...... Is there a sitution when a Tresspasser is not a Tresspasser??



Yes; When he parachuted out of a plane and landed on my property and is walking out of the woods.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jun 14, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> exactly but, 25 years ago it wasnt this way



That's right and people free roaming without permission, hunting , littering, and bringing guest shut down the being a good neighbor.

IF YOU WANT TO PLAY THEN YOU GOT TO PAY.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

This thread has been cleaned up. If you had a post deleted, consider this your warnin`. There will not be anymore.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 14, 2010)

LUCKYLAMB912 said:


> Its better to keep your mouth shut and let people think that you are stupid than to open your mouth and remove all *dought*!!!!!



Epic pot calling the kettle black. 


No one has figured out who this guy is yet? I just got off the phone with the Pres. and he's got the CIA and FBI on this now. No worries...


----------



## redlevel (Jun 16, 2010)

How did I miss this one?

throwback, you are supposed to let me know about these threads.


----------



## Bill23 (Jul 1, 2010)

bowboy1989 said:


> well most of the people here that get real upset about some passing through there or tresspassing just don't know what it's like not to have any palce of your own which is the way for most people personnally I hunt public land alot I live with in 45 minutes to an hour from 7 wmas and travel to them most every weekend to hunt





Enjoy the WMA and stay off my land.  It ain't my problem to feel sorry for you and take care of your needs.


----------



## Scabman (Jul 5, 2010)

*searching for annie*

I know who it is it's wild Bill looking for Annie. Her revolver went off and shot her horse. He was doing his good deed for the day. Give him a break.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 6, 2010)

I didnt read all the garbage on the last three pages, so if it has been said before,...then i am saying it again.  


Your trigger speed on your camera stinks!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Reward!*

I've read it as well! Ican't believe noone knows anything!
How much is the reward,and I'll get the investagation underway!


----------



## cliff&pam (Jul 12, 2010)

Have property in pierce county , seems locals around there hunt where ever they want.Trespassing signs dont even phase these people. " maybe you will catch the varmit "    good luck


----------



## Flow Master (Jul 15, 2010)

It can be a catch 22, If you create enough stick over this you could actually make the land owner mad (dealing with legal issues) and lose the lease outright. Seen it happen!
G


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jul 24, 2010)

i can't believe yall are still poutin about cowboy Bill poor guy just don't know he caused a huge fuss on the GON forum


----------

